

Amazon stops accepting Flash based ads next week - ck2
http://advertising.amazon.com/ad-specs/en/policy/technical-guidelines

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097020)

